# 2 monster storms coming



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

i just heard on the radio 2 storms, one on monday, the next on Friday into Sat. They called them "monster storms". Did you guys hear anything. I believe those angry "seasonal customers" are going to be happy if we keep having 2 storms a week.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Haven't heard anything yet or found anything???


----------



## bfbchief (Mar 14, 2003)

I heard sunday night into Monday rain that could change to snow...but last i knew they were still up in the air about the track of the storm.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

2 big rain storms


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Absolutely nothing here either but sun and rain :crying:


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

all i can see is sunny or potential rain with temps in the mid 40's not a real indicator for snow if u ask me, but keep your fingers crossed


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got off the accuweather-pro site. Joe Bastardi (and the other talking heads) are saying the models are going screwy with the next 5-7 days. They are all thinking that the storm predicted as rain for East Coast may change to a good amount of snow on the back side. After that there may be a WHOPPER of a storm next week sometime. They are sure, yeah right, that the cold air train from the arctic will be pulling into our station real soon. I will believe the cold air is here when it gets here.


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Woo Hoo! Bring it on...:bluebounc


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

There is something brewing for CT next week, i expect atleast one storm to plow... sunday-monday afternoon RAIN, but cool air comes monday night- tuesday, changing to mix/snow. 

Also way down the road they are calling for something middle of next week...

all i can say is finally!


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it is going to be too warm here to get anything other then rain.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*Snow Is Awesome*

man these two storm weeks are doing a number on my... wallet hahah.. yea sorry to those guys w/o snow ill ship you some on the FEDup courier service.. i got up early yesterday so that i could plow before it all melted and wasnt anythign to plow... i really hope those guys are right bc man i do love plowing :redbounce


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

o really? hmm looks like sun and rain. hopefully NJ will get something PLEASE!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

looks like a mix or rain and snow on sunday. Then they are calling for snow on monday but they don't know. It's not going to help us out much because it's going to be almost 50 tomorrow.  

I'm ready to get on the mowers:waving:


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

There has been alot of talk about these 2 storms the 1st one the temp might be a problem but the 2nd punch well payup 

Get you sleep now


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice, I think we are going to get them both big time. I hope they are huge. So far we haven't had any decent snow plowing event since the start of the season. i just heard the first storm will hit the NorthShore, Southern NH area on Tuesday. Stay tunned!!payup


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

shhhhh...You're going to scare it away.


----------



## greenfreak (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.letstalkweather.com/weblogs/entry.php?u=drweather&e_id=162


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

They're saying rain Sunday :angry: , rain/snow mix on Monday  , then SNOW on Tuesday :redbounce . Hopefully it really comes, and we get some real snow! Let's not scare it away now though  .


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

mkwl said:


> They're saying rain Sunday :angry: , rain/snow mix on Monday  , then SNOW on Tuesday :redbounce . Hopefully it really comes, and we get some real snow! Let's not scare it away now though  .


i hope you guys get snow so i dont have to read about you not getting any snow and then the whining will stop.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

TRUE TURF LAWN said:


> i hope you guys get snow so i dont have to read about you not getting any snow and then the whining will stop.


I agree. I see about 5 new posts a day about "no snow" and then when there is snow in the forecast, I see about 50 new posts about it though lol


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

Monday night into Tuesday a good amount of snow for the coast. That's the way, as soon as I start a patio for a customer, boom snow pile up. I wish mother nature would make up her mind! Safe plowing if it happens!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i heard a good dumping for monday night/tues


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*haah*

I thought for sure i angered the snow gods when i went from Chevy to Jeep.....since i bought this jeep and plow not a as much as an inch....oh well:realmad:


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i heard a good dumping for monday night/tues


looks like nothing but rain here in Mi, maybe a few flurries. The warm front is coming your way also. Good luck though!!!!!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

warm front will arrive tomorrow with temps in the 50's....but sunday will be 40 with rain, along with monday morn.

monday afternoon cold air will filter in and monday night the snow will fly into tuesday evening..

thats what i heard now about the upcoming storm....the way this winters going.....i wouldent be suprised to get 2 feet of snow or a dusting.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&article=4


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Well im definitely crossing my fingers for a whopper..but watching the latest forecast indicates that nobody knows yet. One model shows the storm going way south and missing us in CT but giving some snow to eastern mass & the cape, and the other model shows it coming close enough to us to make us all happy!  We'll just hafta wait and see.


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't believe anything they say, I don't put the plow on until I see white stuff sticking to the pavement.


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

Now it shows partly cloudy for us in NJ tuesday...

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/07083?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

IT WILL SNOW I AM ON DUTY 24 HRS TUES AT THE FIRE HOUSE :crying: :realmad:


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Now they are saying that it may go out to sea. Depending on the model they look at, some say storm and some say out to sea.  The way things have been going this year, it will be sunny and 70 on Tuesday.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

out to sea.....

when is spring. cant stand this any more.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay everybody. Let's all take our plows off of our trucks and make plans that the storm would interfere with so the storm will come.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

its going to be rain and 50 on monday guys so this winter is just about done
even if we get cold theirs only acouple weeks left we are starting to get the spring sun angles


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Winter is no where done. We still have Febuary and March which can produce some big storms. It isn't over till April. We can't have years like last year every year. I think last year spoiled everyone.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Chris-R said:


> Okay everybody. Let's all take our plows off of our trucks and make plans that the storm would interfere with so the storm will come.


Dont forget to wash and wax your truckpurplebou


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> IT WILL SNOW I AM ON DUTY 24 HRS TUES AT THE FIRE HOUSE :crying: :realmad:


I'm working on Wed. I already have my paperwork in for a swap. Hopefully I get to use it.

BE SAFE.


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

Mysticlandscape said:


> Dont forget to wash and wax your truckpurplebou


my sons already did that and i posted pics on here.

yes we may get rain sunday may change to snow late night into monday and then monday night into tuesday which has 2 tracks one could be a nor easter and another could just clip us. and if its a nor easter we might get 12+ i hope.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*snowless*

If this deal tuesday is rain, i'm gonna pull the blower off the kubota & mount up the loader. I can cap a few newly installed septic systems with topsoil. This sitting around all day is bull$hit!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

1st off you cant predict a storm for next fri-sat ..thats 5 days off....and the stomr for tues they where saying "huge nor'easter" now they are saying rain to snow MAYBE..and for fri/sat all i see in rain showers, to far to tell you dont know wats going on till the day before and really not till its happening or its done!


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

FIREMAN Q said:


> I'm working on Wed. I already have my paperwork in for a swap. Hopefully I get to use it.
> 
> BE SAFE.


swap its not going to snow wed.the storm is mon night plus its all rain save your swap


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

rob1325 said:


> Winter is no where done. We still have Febuary and March which can produce some big storms. It isn't over till April. We can't have years like last year every year. I think last year spoiled everyone.


 over , done, toast ,wake up man you think its going to change
the nat weather service see's no pattern change in the future .
its done


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

o its raining again here in ct


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

Raining here and 40 deg. no snow in forcast


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

vipereng2 said:


> over , done, toast ,wake up man you think its going to change
> the nat weather service see's no pattern change in the future .
> its done


You trust weather men, I don't. It's over when its over and thats in April. I have been doing this number of years and seen some weird patterns. No person has crystal ball, not even me. Any person who has been doing this long enough knows things change will blink of an eye when it comes to weather, so time will tell.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

People can't accept the weather like a man sometimes. Sure we need more snow, I'm going broke, but acting like life is over isn't the way to go.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Its Not Over Yet*

Guy,s winter is far from over when its the end of march or first of april then its over.but weather here can change quick it can drop 20 degs. in 24 hrs no problem.i,ve been plowing 19years and i would not call it all done yet not in new england.maybe a little further south its over in the first of march but not up here


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

This weather is really getting BAD!!!:angry: It really pisses me off how on Friday all the weather stations were saying all Snow, now the forecast is for all Rain! :angry: It's not looking like this winter will shape up anytime soon either. :angry: I was really looking forward to a big storm to use my new ATV on. :crying:


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

I have to apologize guys. The reason it turned to rain is because I am getting my new plow put on tomorrow. Should have known better than to do it the day before a storm. Guess I'll go drown my sorrows...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

mpdcameron said:


> I have to apologize guys. The reason it turned to rain is because I am getting my new plow put on tomorrow. Should have known better than to do it the day before a storm. Guess I'll go drown my sorrows...


From the looks of it here, tomorrow would be too late. Snowing pretty heavy right now.


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

lol bastardi has graded at almost an "f" (by his own admission) so far - you watch him and you'll have ulcers


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

i have been doing this for a long time and i remember when some yrs we got nothing just like this one it happens and we deal with it but dont fool your self that we got two mths of winter weather comming it winter on the calender but mother nature says its no happening


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

nat weather service long range says mid 40's through feb 9th


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

light rain/snow again tues storm going out to sea. a inch of slush maybe


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey look on the bright side, I at least like all other Michiganders have the Super Bowl here this weekend :redbounce 

Yes I'm going broke as well and could NEVER NEVER afford a ticket but rest a sure I'll be at one of the local establishments having a few  

GO STEELERS !!!!!!!!


----------



## greenfreak (Dec 29, 2005)

6 inches of freshies last night up here in North Conway...


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I think the weather men enjoying toying with my patience. 3 days before every storm they get me excited for a decent snowfall, and then the day before. "Oh I am sorry but looks like just rain for all you folks that like snow" I am going broke and am bored out of my mind. But I agree with the winter not being over yet, although I don't see us getting anything big, there is still a chance. I live in New England and weirder **** has happened. I just hope this isn't a start to a very hot and humid 2006. I haven't even been able to use my sled up in New Hampshire or Maine, there hasn't been that much but I think I am going up this weekend regardless and am going to find me some. Think Snow


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*pack it up!*

No hunting, no fishing,no nothing,go home! Oh yea no plowing either.:angry:


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Well looks like my earlier post got deleted..guess i shouldn't use bad words to describe winter... I read something like " FORGET Winter its done" . 

This is just not our year . I mean its already Feb and We havn't had but 1 Darn Storm in Connecticut that has been a 100% snow maker. We've had about 5 storms that start out as snow and end as rain. making it a race against the clock to get as much as you can scraped before the rain washes away the snow! Who knows what will happen in the next 45 days or so, but Myself here in Southern New England-I do not have a real good feeling that this winter is going to go out with Snow storm after snow storm.. It was 60 Degrees here again today.. 60 Degrees on January 30th!!!! it just really Ticks me off!!!!!!:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: this sucks


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

lawn king said:


> No hunting, no fishing,no nothing,go home! Oh yea no plowing either.:angry:




What do you mean no fishing???  I've gone fishing every evening for the past two weeks. Got a couple decent bites and caught a couple fish! Gotta do something.............


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I,m not to happy about the warm temps up my way ethier:realmad:


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the " so called winter" is over boys. pack the plows away and get the mowers ready.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

plow king which side of wallingford . are u i gerw up in wallyworld rain for thurs
guys again and somthing big for sunday yea right


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Will you guys stop bit*CHING about the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you cannot handle a winter with no snow, you need to seriously look over your business plan for the future.

I'm loving this winter.... All of the cheap plowers, and the guys with the beat to crap old trucks are going AWAY!!!

We've only had 36" of snow here this year, and most of that was in early December. No more than 1-2" for all of January..

This kind of season seperates the men from the boys.. I'm only bringing in money from logging and our salting accounts, and I still have 100% of my staff working.. All of my 2005 taxes are done, trucks are clean and ready to go, mowers have all been tuned up, etc etc..

It's part of owning a business. If you can't handle a bad winter, this isn't the right business for you.....


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I can handel the weather in all, its just the fact that it has been such a dissapointing year to compared to last year which was a record year for snow here in New England.. But I aslo work in the Heating and A/C bussiness so I am always working

Viper: I live very close to the The Entrance, and Exit ramp of Exit# 64 off the Wilbur Cross pkwy. I live off of Bull Ave with runs inbetween Hall and Quinnipiac ave.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> I can handel the weather in all, its just the fact that it has been such a dissapointing year to compared to last year which was a record year for snow here in New England.. But I aslo work in the Heating and A/C bussiness so I am always working
> 
> Viper: I live very close to the The Entrance, and Exit ramp of Exit# 64 off the Wilbur Cross pkwy. I live off of Bull Ave with runs inbetween Hall and Quinnipiac ave.


wow thats close off cook hill, montowese trail


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

qualitylawncare said:


> Will you guys stop bit*CHING about the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you cannot handle a winter with no snow, you need to seriously look over your business plan for the future.
> 
> ...


We have 100% employees working monday thru friday, 830-230 in the shop.

we just prefer snow and enjoy plowing, some like you obviously do not like plowing but most of us do, thats why the weather is a dissapointment. Even though almost 3/4 of my plowing is on contracts id still rather be plowing than workin in the shop.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Monster storms*


Will This Thread Not Die.Is It Immortal,So what it wont Snow.Haul Wood,Sawdust,Cow Manure.,Anything But Let This thread Rest In Peace.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yeah right my brain is already in May ... started to redo the trailer that will haul my aerator and thatcher on ..... no snow .. fine with me ... gives me a chance to prepare for spring ..


----------



## RJ snow (Oct 4, 2005)

The forecast keeps changing every 2 hours round here. Some say 2-4 some say 4-8 and I've heard one that says if the Lake effect machine starts running to expect 10 and up. Could winter finally be getting here...and if so hopefully not all at once...LOL


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, i never thought I could come up this far when I started this thread. 
I gave up this winter. it is way too warm. It just kills me every week with almost 1" of rain up here in new England. I just hope Mother Nature will be kind this summer and hopefully we will have a mild summer season.


----------

